# about downloading from torrent ( NOt illegal )



## 56561 (Dec 17, 2007)

I am very new to torrent . I have mu-torrent client . I download only legal files there . like  linux , some servers like Jboss ,   anyway  when I start download its smooth  but download never becomes complete ....all  files are standing at 60-80% .  whats the problem  and how to solve this problem ?


----------



## vaibhavtek (Dec 17, 2007)

it is due to bad ratio of seeders and leechers.
first see the ratio and then start download.
And one more thing legal thing must be downloaded from anywhere but not torrent as it is free.


----------



## ayush_chh (Dec 18, 2007)

yes, this must be problem of a bad ratio........


----------



## Net007 (Dec 18, 2007)

Try free download manager. It supports torrent downloads.


----------



## nach p (Dec 19, 2007)

dude dont have to mention illegal as we all know wht we r n wht we do 

btw use healthy torrents which have more seeders than leechers.
If possible use pvt trackers


----------



## satyamy (Dec 20, 2007)

56561 said:
			
		

> I am very new to torrent . I have mu-torrent client . I download only legal files there . like linux , some servers like Jboss , anyway when I start download its smooth but download never becomes complete ....all files are standing at 60-80% . whats the problem and how to solve this problem ?


 
In torrent the file is not stored in any server
the file is shared by (i.e seeded / uploaded by) seeder and you have to download at the same time

the function is 
their are seeders and leechers

seeders - is who has file and he seed (i.e. upload the file)
leecher - who download the file at the time when seeder upload it 

so you can only download that file when their is someone who seed it 

if their is no seeder than you cannot download that file
or if leecher are more than seeder than download speed will be low

also if you start downloading and after 50-70% you file stops that means seeder has stopped seeding that file, 
than you have to wait for the seeder to seed the file their is no other option


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Dec 21, 2007)

itz freeware man enjoy..the net u r payin to isp tht is enof...


----------



## 56561 (Dec 21, 2007)

satyamy said:
			
		

> In torrent the file is not stored in any server
> the file is shared by (i.e seeded / uploaded by) seeder and you have to download at the same time
> 
> the function is
> ...



I know these are shared files  and by servers I said I download servers like Jboss, rasin .


----------



## ico (Dec 21, 2007)

56561 said:
			
		

> I know these are shared files  and by servers I said I download servers like Jboss, rasin .


 I didn't get your meaning. Be more clear.

And torrent downloads are not on any type of server. It is a type of P2P downloading in which only the connections are co-ordinated by a central server called tracker. And the tracker doesn't have any thing related to the download.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 21, 2007)

I had written a torrent guide for noobs sometime back.Lemme check If I can get hold of it and post for you.

edit:got it.its just a basic one,I will write an advanced one soon.



> *                          A newbies Guide to torrenting  *
> 
> Ok guys I have seen many people and some of my friends asking questions like "How do I download movies from net?' or even "Hey,I use limewire but almost 50% of the things I download has viruses/other malwares?" and I have a single answer-->****ing use torrents !.
> 
> ...


----------

